# First week at school



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

This is Cash's first week at school and he is doing great. The kids love him! The first few days my assistant and I taught my students (who are all severely handicapped) how to approach a dog, ask the owner's permission to pet him etc. Cash was a trooper!! By today most of the students knew his name. He is already making a connection with two students who are minimallly verbal. 
Here are some pictures of him at recess today!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Great job Cash!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, Cash. What a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh how wonderful that Cash is doing so well with the kids! He will make a great Therapy dog.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

That melts my heart! You and Cash are wonderful!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

That is awesome! Look at the smile on the little boy's face (red sweatshirt)! Priceless!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Now that's what it's all about!
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a great thing. Cash looks like he's a natural. It's really something to think what a fantastic impact that little ball of fur can have on some kids' lives. That's should be the goal for more of us!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is wonderful. You can just see him reaching out and touching them. What a gift!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sharon, Cash is a natural. How wonderful. Those kids look so happy. Congratulations.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like Cash is going to do very well with this class!

Amanda


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow! That pup has some talent. What a sweetie.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sharon,
Cash looks so good. Thank you for taking and doing something good and meaningful with him. I always felt that this would be his calling
Can't wait to *see* more updates. hint hint :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GO CASH! what a wonderful career for that sweet little pup. I guess he really is "the teacher's pet."


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

How great is that?? Cash is a furry little hero.
Dawna


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That's absolutely wonderful. Great pictures too! What a great thing to open right before I turn in tonight. You've just guaranteed me sweet dreams and I can bet some children are dreaming of darling Cash tonight too.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Cash!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Good job, Cash!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sharon, I'm so glad that first week has gone so well. That's great.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cash you lucky boy, you probably have one of the best jobs in the world being loved by kids.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Kudos Cash!!!! You're awesome and sooo cute!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

What a wonderful thing you are doing! Both for Cash and for the students. I can't think of a more noble and fulfilling job for a dog than to bring joy to the handicapped  He is adorable.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing the photos. It looks like Cash is truly meant to do this. I hope you'll share more photos and stories of the kids and Cash.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Cash is a superdog! Sounds like he is in the right place!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG what a wonderful thing for those children to have Cash to interact with. The smile on the face of the boy in the first photo says it all!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, I got goose bumps :clap2:


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohh that is so great to hear. :biggrin1: I think Cash is going to be such a good therapy dog.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of your good wishes. Today Cash went to work with my husband and all the kids were asking where he was! This is my third year at this school and there is a huge range of abilities. Some of the students don't talk at all and some can talk in sentences. All of the students call the teachers by their first name because they are easier to say for the most part. Some of my students call me "Speech" because I am the speech therapist; some call me my assistant's name, and a few call me Sharon... but today one of my students came running up to me yelling "Hi Puppy!"

Of all the names I've been called that one melted my heart


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Thanks for all of your good wishes. Today Cash went to work with my husband and all the kids were asking where he was! This is my third year at this school and there is a huge range of abilities. Some of the students don't talk at all and some can talk in sentences. All of the students call the teachers by their first name because they are easier to say for the most part. Some of my students call me "Speech" because I am the speech therapist; some call me my assistant's name, and a few call me Sharon... but today one of my students came running up to me yelling "Hi Puppy!"
> 
> Of all the names I've been called that one melted my heart


Aww! What a touching story.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cash sounds like a special dog. It is so wonderful that you and him are going to make such wonderful impacts on these children who really need it! Great job to both of you!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sharon,
Didn't you feel lost with out your shadowound:

I am glad to hear that your husband is too joining in on the training with Cash.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather,

Yes I was lost without my shadow. The hardest part was the kids and I had to wait until 6:30 when Tim got home from work. The kids and I all greeted Cash so enthusiastically, and forgot about Tim. I'll have to work on being a little nicer if I want to convince him to let us get Cash a friend. 

Sharon


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Sharon, my DH wasn't sure he wanted another dog after we lost our Sheltie (too much heartache when they die) in October but he deferred to me.

Now I'm the one who gets ignored when DH comes home from work and he's asking ME when we can get #2 :biggrin1:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Jan,

That is too funny. My husband thought the whole idea of having a show dog was silly and too foo-foo for him. Now he says things like "look at his topline" and gets misty eyed when Cash prances around the house!

Sharon


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Heather,
> 
> Yes I was lost without my shadow. The hardest part was the kids and I had to wait until 6:30 when Tim got home from work. The kids and I all greeted Cash so enthusiastically, and forgot about Tim. I'll have to work on being a little nicer if I want to convince him to let us get Cash a friend.
> 
> Sharon


Very wise, Sharon, very wise. 

What a great feeling, knowing Cash is helping kids feel good, whether it's because of how he feels, how he interacts with them, or just how he looks. Good job!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharon, that is great! It seems that Cash has found the perfect niche in your home and at your school.


----------

